# Anyone else been out



## northdakotakid

We did really well this weekend in 15-20 ft off the west end of the damn face. Caught several in the 15-16 inch range...missed alot of fish. JUst ahd to get away from the crowd.

We were using glo-jigs on dead sticks.

Caught about 8 crappies... missed fish all day long. 3 nice northerns also.


----------



## walleyeman23

where were you fishing


----------



## northdakotakid

I am fishing on the south end of the res. .. I am flats around deeper water

you have to get away from the pressure and the traffic... just like hunting late season pheasants as mentioned in another website...pretend you have had cars driving and augers drilling all around you for a few months...


----------



## northdakotakid

Caught a limit of walleyes for two again last night. Man, I can't see why people are having a hard time out there. We had to sort through alot of 14 inch fish, but hey... it is better than not catching anything. Buddy down the lake caught a catfish... that thing should fry up nice!!

Caught most fish on dead sticks... 5 crappies... one was a hawg!

GET AWAY FROM THE CROWDS!!!!


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

Just wondering if the fish are being caught only in the mornings and at night or is it all day. how deep is the ice on the res. can we drive a truck on it? any info would be helpful. thanks :splat:


----------



## walleyeman23

what lake were you on


----------



## ficher45

I've done well from around 20-24' of water. Chartruse, Green and any combination of the two worked great for me. Only nothing big enough to keep. Except one jumbo perch. What's working for you? heading out again this weekend. Good luck to all


----------



## northdakotakid

Didn't catch any keeper walleyes tonight, but did catch a ton of little buggers. BUt we hammered the crappies... it was like a school of walleyes would come in .... then a 5 -10 minute pause ... then crappies would come in. It was alot of fun. We tried a little deeper this time though, not sure if that was the size difference.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

What time of the day do you head out and are you driving across the lake to get there. How deep have you been in?


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

went up to the res sunday from about 7-2 caught some smaller walleye 13-15" only got 2 keepers one was 17" and the other was 18.5". From 7:30- 10 we had some very light bites so we missed some. From 1-2 we got the others after we moved it was tough almost had to piss them off to get them to bite. Might have to go back this weekend if the weather is goign to be good.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Try putting two minnows on your hook. That will make'em bite for sure.


----------



## northdakotakid

It has been pretty consistent out at the res. ... still fishing around the 20 ft mark. Still catching fish... crappies and eyes. I have been hearing that there has been some good crappies coming out of the Pipe.... but I ahve not been out there personally


----------

